# Lyrical pieces for piano--suggestions?



## phalsey

Hello:
Lately, I have been working with R. Schumann's Kinderszenen pieces, and Grieg's Lyric Pieces, and am scouting about for similar, more "lyrical" types of relatively short piano pieces to play. 
Suggestions?
Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Aramis

Here you have score of short (it takes about four minutes to play) Barceuse by Juliusz Zarębski, it's as lyrical as it gets:

http://www.konkurs-zarebski.eu/download/nuty/kolysanka.pdf


----------



## Aksel

Mendelssohn's Lieder ohne Worte. I think Sibelius wrote some small lyric pieces. There is also Schumann's Album für die Jugend. And generally, Grieg's pieces for solo piano (except for the formal pieces like the piano sonata) are generally miniatures.


----------



## itywltmt

Lyrical, and somethimg of a musical curiosity: some of Andre Mathieu's solo piano music. Alain Lefevre released a recording of some of them a few years ago. The link below is to the Analekta web site, so you can read the liner notes telling you more about this precocious composer, who flamed out by tthe time he became an adult:
https://www.analekta.com/en/album/Hommage-A-Andre-Mathieu-Solo-Piano-Works.98.html


----------



## LordBlackudder

Melodies of Life (Piano) by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Chopin's Berceuse in D flat major!


----------



## Polednice

A lot of Chopin would fit well, but particularly the Nocturnes. You might want to have a look at some Brahms Intermezzos as well. Oh, and the Schubert _Moments Musicaux_ - loooove those!


----------



## Taneyev

Nicolai Medtner short pieces. Also some of Dvorak's and Smetana's


----------



## phalsey

thank you all for taking the time to write. this is a great site.


----------



## Vaneyes

Liszt: Consolation No. 3 in D-flat major


----------



## clavichorder

Medtner Skazki, and if you must be directed to a set or two, look for Romantic Sketches for the Youth and Skazki within op. 34, 20, 26, 42, and 48, and 51. And Romantic Sketches is 54.


----------



## clavichorder

Here are some lyrical Medtner pieces, ones that I would consider most in that category that I can find on youtube, the Romantic Sketches are Medtner's version of Kinderszenen in a way. My favorites are Bird's Tale(2nd one), Hymn(7th one), and Beggars Tale(8th+best one)





And this considerably more complicated Skazki that is highly lyrical in cheerful sort of way


----------



## elgar's ghost

You might also want to look into Faure's Nocturnes and Impromptus and Janacek's 'On an Overgrown Path' cycle.


----------



## Taneyev

And don't forget Louis Moreau Gottschalk


----------

